# Denver greenhouses



## JAB (Dec 30, 2015)

My partner and I are planning a trip sometime next year to Denver and I was wondering what, if anything, there was orchid-centric while visiting? Any breeders or greenhouses we should not miss? Anyone been to their show or a society meeting? 

I looked online a bit and there does not seem to be many orchid specific greenhouses nor breeders, but perhaps you all know something I do not. 

Cheers
JAB


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 30, 2015)

I went to the Denver botanical gardens this summer and had a wonderful visit there.

There was a very kind lady at the information desk who helped me arrange a tour of the orchid collection.

They seemed very accommodating in spite of how busy everyone seems to be.

You might email them in advance to arrange something.


----------



## JAB (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Cambria! Good call!


----------



## Mandy2705 (Dec 31, 2015)

There is a greenhouse, Fantasy Orchids, they sell many orchids. They are right outside of Boulder. It's a great place in my opinion  if you happen to visit the next town down, Colorado Springs, there is a tiny orchid shop called Island Orchids. They are amazing  they are not a greenhouse but they have a small selection and also have the out of bloom orchids that they sell for $5-10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2015)

Last Feb(around Valentine day) we were at Denver Botanical Gardens for an ORCHID SHOW.
Worst experience I ever had for a show.

Lucky you got to go behind closed doors!

JAB, if you get to Ft. Collins, I highly recommend this-
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ew_Belgium_Brewing-Fort_Collins_Colorado.html


----------



## JAB (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Mandy. 
I like your style Clark! 
May I ask why the show was a disaster?


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2015)

Sure.
All the good stuff, was in those rooms that CambriaWhat viewed. 
The plants that were in the public eye, I could of bought them at Wegmans. So, so many Phals., not species either. Handful of Paphs., hybrids also.

We did Crested Butte Flower Festival last July. It was camera related trip.
PM me if you do this. There are photo tours. I think one could skip most of them.


Loveland, CO has another craft brewery that had charm. We did not do tour there, but the beer was fine. Busy place.
I know this not about orchids, but the Celestial Tea Co. is out there too.
We did tour once, but we always hit the store. I drop $50-75 every time.

Let me know how you do on car rental. 
Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

Celestial Tea.... Hmmmm what is that another name for!?!? oke:


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Celestial Tea.... Hmmmm what is that another name for!?!? oke:



LOL, those are the other greenhouses!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2016)

i thought fantasy orchids had closed, didn't remember seeing ads for them in a while maybe I just lost interest


----------



## Mandy2705 (Mar 15, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> i thought fantasy orchids had closed, didn't remember seeing ads for them in a while maybe I just lost interest




Oh my, I hope they never close I just visited them in Feb., lots of purchases  Denver locals correct me if I am wrong, but I think they are the only orchid greenhouse/nursery in the whole state of CO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2016)

I hope fantasy hasn't closed. I used to buy quite a lot
from them and everything I ordered was very nice and
healthy.


----------



## JAB (Mar 16, 2016)

Mandy
How is there selection? The website is lacking diversity and selection, but I understand that is not always top priority with orchid nurseries 
Thanks
JAB


----------



## Mandy2705 (Mar 18, 2016)

They have a pretty good selection. I had arrived with a list and some of the orchids I wanted were not available but they always had something similar  They only have 1 greenhouse that they grow and sell their orchids. I wonder why their selection online is so limited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2016)

Many places in the past that weren't tech savvy didn't have big lists or online presence because they felt they didn't have time or money or skills to make lists. Though more rare some places you always had to call and ask what they had on hand. Usually they'd say inventory changes too quickly to make lists or webpages. Often 'green' people aren't very 'techy' or organized, just like growing plants 


For a browsing orchid buyer looking for specific things it can be a big head scratcher having to call and ask through a whole list


----------

